# ridiculous law - airsoft / prop weapons



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

WARNING - THIS THREAD STARTS WITH A LONG RANT - IF YOU CANT READ ANYMORE THAN TWO SENTENCES WITHOUT ACCOMPANYING PICTURES, THEN JOG ON!!!

:lol:

Any airsofters on here?

I used to be into it a little about 15 years ago, before it got so popular.

I had some funny vid ideas that Ive always thought about experimenting with, and after talking to someone about airsoft last week, looked into it a little. Airsoft weapons would be ideal; they look realistic, and saves me having to resin cast my own stuff.

But in 2006 the "Violent Crime Reduction Act" was slipped in.

This basically prohibits you from importing, buying or selling an RIF or, Realistic Imitation Firearm. Basically anything that looks like a gun, or could be mistaken for a gun, is illegal now. I had wondered why kids toy guns were always brightly coloured etc.

Now I am with the thinking here. An airsoft weapon looks real enough that it could be used in an armed robbery. If the robber was aggressive enough that they could subdue the victims without having to fire the gun that is.

But, am I missing something?

You can still just buy a brigtly coloured one, and a tin of halfords black spray paint, and et voila, realism regained. Certainly Edna aint going to argue the toss about it when you put it in her face and demand her pension money.

It is illegal to paint them to look real again (as it must be with toys) but I think the MPs are missing the blatant laughing stock here; someone who is prepared to break a serious enough law to hold up their local PO with a fake gun, isnt going to give a fk about breaking the law to paint their obviously fake gun to make it look real???

Therefore, this law, has no effect or power to prevent what it was brought in to prevent??? Crims will jst buy luminous orange otherwise realistic looking guns, and paint em.

Rather, what it has done, is prevent me and those like me from buying cheap prop guns for ****ing about in amateur vids etc

Alledgedly you can still buy them in realistic colouring, but you have to be part of a production company. WTF. Way to criminalise the amateur eh??

I woudl also be classed a criminal, if I were to resin cast my own dummy weapons, as this is also against the law. But again, if I was going to rob a bank, would I really care?

It is now far easier to get an illegal, real, dangerous ACTUAL firearm, than it is to legally purchase for an open and honest reason, imitation weapon that is in effect, a toy.

When is this country going to start making laws to target criminals rather than innocent folks?

This also fks up those who want to do realistic costume - I was looking for a snail-mag tommy gun for RedKola's 1920s gangster costume - but not allowed. Too expensive anyway pmsl, but thats not the point. I was also considering a Terminator style one, as Redkola can do very convincing theatrical makeup with latex etc, and I could resin cast Terminator "face bits" - but whats the point if he is carrying a big luminous orange machine gun?? :cursing:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PMSL!!!!

Just thought of an even more ridiculous spin off from this law!!!!

If I wanted to rob a bank, it would be easy as f&*k to now carry the REAL LETHAL firearms around wihtout anyone batting an eyelid - jsut paint em luminous green or orange :lol:

Note to terrorists, when importing/exporting weapons, paint em first, they will sail through customs :lol:


----------



## Mr.Intensity (Apr 16, 2009)

I brought an airsoft FAMAS a few years ago.

Fires 16 bb's a second. Quite why I felt I needed one is any one's guess.

I used it for a few months to shoot pictures of ****nal players in the garden.

I was impressed how accurate it was.

Now it sits in the loft doing nothing, I need to sell it really.

You can still get legit coloured airsoft guns if your on some kind of register I believe.

Seem's like over kill at any rate to ban imitation guns.

As you say, the people who are going to commit such crimes will probably not be put off by spraying them black anyway.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mr.Intensity said:


> I brought an airsoft FAMAS a few years ago.
> 
> Fires 16 bb's a second. Quite why I felt I needed one is any one's guess.
> 
> ...


Yeah that is right - you have to be an active member of an airsoft skirmish club.

You can still get them for prop purposes, but you need to be under/working for a production company.

See here is another annoyance - you are basically breaking the law now being in posession of your FAMAS.

You also cannot sell it, you will be breaking the law.

But you prob didnt know that - they just slip these things through. And ignorance of the law is rarely a defence.

I dont know what the laws are on giving it away, I'll take it :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

yet another ridiculous law that doesn't prohibit crime, i can't believe folk get paid to think this sh!t up:rolleyes:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> yet another ridiculous law that doesn't prohibit crime, i can't believe folk get paid to think this sh!t up:rolleyes:


Whats more scary is that apart form all the money/time spent on researching this, putting it through - while it was being debated ACTUAL REAL HARMFUL crimes were happening, slipping through the net.

Recent child abuse cases, rape cases, stabbings in broad daylight (WTF is all that CCTV ACTUALLY doing???) just highlight this.

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Ive said many a time I hate this sh1t hole of a country. I was wrong to say that. I just hate the way it is being ran.


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

Heres my baby!!! was stock when i bought it made from plastic parts,but i upgraded the the fake looking wood to real AK47 wood (bought from Russia) and all the bits that looked like metal are real now too.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Whats more scary is that apart form all the money/time spent on researching this, putting it through - ACTUAL REAL HARMFUL crimes were happening, slipping through the net.
> 
> Recent child abuse cases, rape cases in broad daylight (WTF is all that CCTV ACTUALLY doing???) just highlight this.
> 
> ...


B I N G O !

Don't start me on this, its one of those things that rub me up the wrong way...all these stoopid laws, all this pc [email protected], loss of common sense, it drives me nuts! :cursing:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Heres my baby!!! was stock when i bought it made from plastic parts,but i upgraded the the fake looking wood to real AK47 wood (bought from Russia) and all the bits that looked like metal are real now too.


Very nice mate. See, I am just interested in this stuff too, dont have any interest in owning a real one, or firing one, but as an "ornament" I suppose, I would love to collect them.

Tell me though, are you an active member of an airsoft skirmishing site? Do you have any other exemption?

If not, you are now effectively a criminal as you are in unlawful possession of an RIF (Realistic Imitation Firearm) and in contravention of the 2006 "Violent Crime Reduction Act".

If you sell it, you are also breaking the law.

In fact, unless you go and paint all that lovely woodwork luminous orange right now (plus more, I gather 80% must be coloured), the police are going to come round, handcuff you, and run your anus through with a riot baton - you have been warned!!!

Or is that what you planned all along you dirty sly dog :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bump for more pix of real looking toy guns, yay!!!!

Oh, tel, fk off


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

And another thing, thats my goal of making a replica Pulse Rifle from Aliens royally fkd up now :cursing:

I was really looking forward to casting that all up in the future when I have more time/money available, no point now.

Ar$e biscuits


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeh i was a member of lightfighter airsoft they had 2x sites one in sheffield (urban) that had an APC that used to ferry us around the site and another in west yorkshire (which was a woodland site had a Hamburger hill theme to it.Its closed down now and i havent been for around 3 years but would never sell my gun tho its awesome (looks like i cant now anyway) plus it stand me at around 650/700 quid,If i had my way i would hang it one the wall but the wife wont let me.lol


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Too tired to jog on...

Never heard of airsoft before.. But see they all have see through plastic?

http://www.geniestuff.co.uk/airsoft-pistols.htm










People that make up these laws really have no clue how real criminals work!!


----------



## lammy1 (Oct 1, 2009)

christ! if you pointed that at me you would get my wallet no questions, looks so real


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Have quite a few of these weapons.

Gas powered Desert Eagle is a particular favourite.

Can't beat an air rifle though, have a very tasty one here 

Arm up boys, revolution will be coming and we need to be prepared. Every man for himself.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

All my weapons are bright green though, so legal


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Totally agree with the ponits Ramsay made in the first post, and WTF in the holy hell is that, McQueen?! That's some Taliban sh1t you got there aha! :thumb:

I grew up with with airsoft guns, also loved my first pellet 2.2 air rifle, it was a old Diana model from the 80s - I could hit stuff from twice the distance with no telescopic sites with that thing, over my mates who were sporting some fancy Weihrauch with tele sites.

Sadly got rid of them all years ago, but I do miss them. 

I'm not sure of the current legal status of the below pic.. So my mates, dogs, cousin, Dave, only has a 80lb crossbow pistol at the mo.

http://i34.tinypic.com/2zsv4sp.jpg


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I might be getting this confused with another issue, but was part of the reason that a lot of airguns got banned not that a few kids ended up getting shot with them and killed/seriously injured (with a couple of quite high profile incidents in Scotland IIRC)


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

the law on air guns is changing next year ,, if you own an air rifel that is over a certain lbs per foot i think its 12 or something im not sure you need to have a firearms certificate,. i am in the process of applying for a shotgun licence, and spoke on the phone to my local police firearms dept, as you have to call them to ask for the application paper work. Talking about toy guns i own an 8mm blank firing glock, and a deactivated 1942 mk2 bren gunn, as seen in lock stock n 2 smoking barrels.


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Give me the Mini Gun Muahahahaha!! :lol:


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

mini gun ftw! last time i went to airsoft some dude had a massive gas powered mini gun, wasnt allowed to use it on the battlefield tho...we coulda aw just sat behind him while he let loose


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

You Know it makes Sense


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Spray this Orange and walk in a bank Ramsey,I still reckon they'll take you seriously!!


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

thats the business that is, 2 man job tho, one to fire and one to pour a constant stream of bb's in (the hard plastic balls, not the bb's found on this site)


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jimmy79 said:


> the law on air guns is changing next year ,, if you own an air rifel that is over a certain lbs per foot i think its 12 or something im not sure you need to have a firearms certificate,. i am in the process of applying for a shotgun licence, and spoke on the phone to my local police firearms dept, as you have to call them to ask for the application paper work. *Talking about toy guns i own an 8mm blank firing glock, and a deactivated 1942 mk2 bren gunn, as seen in lock stock n 2 smoking barrels*.


If you still have the dea-act certificate for the bren, I'd imagine thats alright, but not sure :confused1:

The blank firer is def now illegal as an RIF, you can still buy blank firers but they too are all orange/green whatever.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

rs007 said:


> If you still have the dea-act certificate for the bren, I'd imagine thats alright, but not sure :confused1:
> 
> The blank firer is def now illegal as an RIF, you can still buy blank firers but they too are all orange/green whatever.


yes mate i know the glock is in the loft i do still have the proof house certificate for the bren so thats ok....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Too tired to jog on...
> 
> Never heard of airsoft before.. But see they all have see through plastic?
> 
> ...


That there is an even more toy version of the same principal. Most decent ones nowadays are gas powered, or electric - but you can still get spring, spring will never let you down.

Airsoft is kinda like paintballing, except visually more accurate and hence lends itself better to a re-enactment and gets on a totally different level becasue it just looks right. Also, the guns are far less painful!!!

Originally they were always black, nickel plated - whatever - they looked real - now its all like the above, or garish colouring.

Which, with a quick coat of black paint, would look real anyway so stupid law.

You know one of the most stupid things? I am assuming proper paintball isnt affected, as those guns dont look anything like firearms.

However - you load a painball gun up with appropriate sized metal ball bearings it will could be lethal - you load an airsoft gun up with 6mm bbs, and they will barely fly - too heavy. These things have no power.

Yet the 2006 law affects them?

Backward.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Totally agree with the ponits Ramsay made in the first post, and WTF in the holy hell is that, McQueen?! That's some Taliban sh1t you got there aha! :thumb:
> 
> I grew up with with airsoft guns, also loved my first pellet 2.2 air rifle, it was a old Diana model from the 80s - I could hit stuff from twice the distance with no telescopic sites with that thing, over my mates who were sporting some fancy Weihrauch with tele sites.
> 
> ...


My Dad brought me up with a healthy respect for airguns and firearms, started me on .177 when I must have been 5 or 6, then on to .22 and some tasty home made firearms back when law wasnt so strict (my dad is a skillfull engineer). All gone now of course.

I was quite good too, my dad used to line up paracetamol tablets at the bottom of the garden for us to hit. One of my best was shooting a bumble bee in flight (cue the hippys coming in ripping my balls) at around 6-8 ft with a webley .22 pistol and a single hand grip :thumbup1:

Prob couldnt hit a cow in the ar$e with a shovel now, the government has practically wiped out all easy routes to get shooting legally while having little effect on actual gun crime :cursing:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

its not illigal to possess them in the uk, just to try and sell them....

i don't have airsoft, but 3 reps and a .177 target pistol.....










oh, and i have my live fire rifle as well as my uprated air rifle...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ramsey,the webley was that the diana one?...you could shoot little darts from it?..


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm glad these guys don't have real guns!!! :lol:






And heres a Nice Colour:confused1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Willie said:


> I might be getting this confused with another issue, but was part of the reason that a lot of airguns got banned not that a few kids ended up getting shot with them and killed/seriously injured (with a couple of quite high profile incidents in Scotland IIRC)


This is a different issue, and still ongoing as far as I know. Airsoft is completely different from air pistols/rifles.

Air pistols and rifles can be quite dangerous if in the wrong hands. Airsoft... well, you have a bigger chance of dying from fright than you do getting shot by one, can be a bit stingy but thats about it. With clothing you just about dont feel it most times.

The airgun thing bugs the tits out of me. Yes there have been several high profile cases and yes kids have been killed and this is tragic.

But the fact is in most cases these guns are being used illegaly already (discharging in a public place, or person under aga) so no law change will make any difference.

What REALLY bugs my fvcking tits is that you get the mothers and people from the community when somehthing like tha thappens, coming on the local news in all their trashy common-ness, saying how evil these things are and how they should be banned outright.

This is just trying to shift responsibility and allay their own guilt. People know their kids are running about with these things, and do fvck all about it. They don't care. You cant buy these things as a kid, so someone somewhere in a position of responsibility knows they have it. It all stinks, but hey, 100 angry mothers shout loud, and loud shouts must be addressed if you are a politician, because there are brownie points and votes to fight for, always.

But hey - its more important to be SEEN to be doing something, than to actually do something that solves the problem, and this country will continue to get worse while people like that are in power.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

there hasn't been a ban on airguns ever. there have been power restrictions but never a ban.

saying airsoft don't hurt is a bit of a mistake, a chap i used to work with had several guns and most of his were uprated severely. i put his hk mp5 on my velocity meter and it came in at a staggering 1200ft/s which is one hell of a velocity for a 6mm copper coated plastic ball. it puts some live fire handguns to shame, the makarov 9mm comes to mind (about 950ft/s iirc)


----------



## rsvr (Aug 29, 2009)

so my .22 air rifle, webley tempest and beretta replica are all illegal? Wasn't even aware the law changed!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> its not illigal to possess them in the uk, just to try and sell them....
> 
> oh, and i have my live fire rifle as well as my uprated air rifle...


It may not be illegal to possess, but only if you are not caught. If you get stop checked in your car and its there, you can be done - unless you are taking it to a place where it is being modified (painted lol) by prior appointment.

So its one of those cases - define possession.

They also made an ammendment to increase the sentence for "possession of an imitation firearm" which therefore kinda implies by definition that if you get caught with one, your going to get reamed.

I bet that uprated air rifle aint legal tho - anything above 12ftlb should be on a firearms cert these days? :confused1: not sure on that one. :lol:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

rsvr said:


> so my .22 air rifle, webley tempest and beretta replica are all illegal? Wasn't even aware the law changed!


no they are not....

as long as the rifle isnt more than 12ft/lbs at the muzzle, the tempest hasn't been modified with a better spring and the berretta rep hasn't had the barrel machined to take live rounds...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> there hasn't been a ban on airguns ever. there have been power restrictions but never a ban.
> 
> saying airsoft don't hurt is a bit of a mistake, a chap i used to work with had several guns and most of his were uprated severely. i put his hk mp5 on my velocity meter and it came in at a staggering 1200ft/s which is one hell of a velocity for a 6mm copper coated plastic ball. it puts some live fire handguns to shame, the makarov 9mm comes to mind (about 950ft/s iirc)


You answered your own point of contention there - the key is in te fact these were uprated.

There are legal limits on the muzzle velocity for airsoft I believe

Hell, if I mod one to take a live 9mm para cartridge, am I beating my own statement by saying it wont hurt :lol: :lol: :lol:

Out the box, stock, and within the legal setup - you need to get hit on bare skin and yes in a sensitive area, (ear, fingers etc) so OK that can be helluva nippy.

Happy now, Im losing hair fast, but I am sure I can find another for you to split :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

rsvr said:


> so my .22 air rifle, webley tempest and beretta replica are all illegal? Wasn't even aware the law changed!


No, not unless with the air weapons you have boosted the power to illegal limits.

The beretta replica may well be subject - if it looks like the real deal, then it is classed as a RIF (realistic imitation firearm) - look the act up on line, its all there - I dont tend to make stuff up :lol:

I'll sell you a tin of green spraypaint tho, that will sort it :thumbup1:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

rs007 said:


> It may not be illegal to possess, but only if you are not caught. If you get stop checked in your car and its there, you can be done - unless you are taking it to a place where it is being modified (painted lol) by prior appointment.
> 
> So its one of those cases - define possession.
> 
> ...


ok, last year i got burgled and they took all my guns. they were recovered by the police and returned to me after they checked them for prints. the firearms officer checked my firearms cert and that the rifles(both not taken) were locked in the right cabinet with the ammo separate.

now i got into a long chat with him because of the law change and he said that if you already own these items then you are legally allowed to possess, transport, use in correct environment. you are not allowed to sell them on, lend them out or carry them in public.

you are also allowed to carry rifles and shotguns uncovered in public as long as they are unable to fire. a trigger lock is sufficient to keep you legal in that respect but you do get some funny looks and you are likely to see an arv if you do it. It used to be ok round the villages where i used to shoot as everyone was either a farm worker or country person anyway and it wasn't unusual to see people chatting in the streets whilst holding guns.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> ramsey,the webley was that the diana one?...you could shoot little darts from it?..


No Webley was the manufacturer, Tempest was the model. I suppose you could bung standard darts down it if you like as with any - I never did tho.










Because of the layout/design the leverage was immense - I couldnt even cock the thing myself lol

Happy days.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> ok, last year i got burgled and they took all my guns. they were recovered by the police and returned to me after they checked them for prints. the firearms officer checked my firearms cert and that the rifles(both not taken) were locked in the right cabinet with the ammo separate.
> 
> now i got into a long chat with him because of the law change and he said that if you already own these items then you are legally allowed to possess, transport, use in correct environment. you are not allowed to sell them on, lend them out or carry them in public.
> 
> you are also allowed to carry rifles and shotguns uncovered in public as long as they are unable to fire. a trigger lock is sufficient to keep you legal in that respect but you do get some funny looks and you are likely to see an arv if you do it. It used to be ok round the villages where i used to shoot as everyone was either a farm worker or country person anyway and it wasn't unusual to see people chatting in the streets whilst holding guns.


OK, your local bobby tells you that, cool - must be right then eh? You honestly believe every policeman will know every law? The guys I know who have had bother for steroids they are legally allowed to own (quashed later but thats not the point) is enoguh to tell me not to trust a police officer about what they know, when it comes to the law.

Read the act. Its easy enough to find. As I said above, I am not in the habit of simply making stuff up, thats not how I roll. :lol:

It is possible I could be misinterpreting it, but when it says pretty clearly "increase in sentence for possession of an immitation firearm" you have to wonder.

I get you on the funny looks thing. All the law changes have done is make ordinary folks sh1t scared of any form of weapon, responsibly held or not, and I personally dont think that is a good thing...


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

rs007 said:


> No Webley was the manufacturer, Tempest was the model. I suppose you could bung standard darts down it if you like as with any - I never did tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there were two barrel over webley pistols that were readily available, the tempest and the hurricane. great bit of kit, incredibly powerful (early ones were at rifle power limits) and could fire darts. it wasn't a good idea though cos the darts used to screw up the barrel rifling.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> there were two barrel over webley pistols that were readily available, the tempest and the hurricane. great bit of kit, incredibly powerful (early ones were at rifle power limits) and could fire darts. it wasn't a good idea though cos the darts used to screw up the barrel rifling.


The Hurricane!!! Couldnt remember its name! That was the other one, slightly longer barrel and altogether more mental looking.

I just didnt put darts down mine becasue the old man expressly forbid it - that must have been why!

I didnt know that, to me darts jsut seemed pretty pointless so never appealed anyway


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

:gun_bandana: :2guns:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

rs007 said:


> OK, your local bobby tells you that, cool - must be right then eh?


not the 'local bobby' but the county senior firearms officer. he is the one that checks my rifles and ammo against the firearms cert every year. in fact, he is due soon for the yearly inspection. i might ask for an upgrade this time to let me go to 7.62mm.

either way, i agree with you that the laws are stupid and that it is easier to get a live fire firearm now than it ever has been when hand guns and automatic weapons were legal.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> not the 'local bobby' but the county senior firearms officer. he is the one that checks my rifles and ammo against the firearms cert every year. in fact, he is due soon for the yearly inspection. i might ask for an upgrade this time to let me go to 7.62mm.


Ahhh right - apologies on me jumping the gun. Pun not intended. :lol:

My boss is a farmer - says its a right pain in the ar$e to maintain a firearms cert (although shotgun a little easier :confused1: ) - says they treat him with quite a lot of .... I suppose suspicion is the word. The guy is a farmer with a LOT of land... says that any time their is a gun related crime they come chapping his door.

Is this typical, or does he just have a neurotic firearms officer?



Slamdog said:


> either way, i agree with you that the laws are stupid and that it is easier to get a live fire firearm now than it ever has been when hand guns and automatic weapons were legal.


Yeah, 110%. Laws only affect the law-abiding.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Ahhh right - apologies on me jumping the gun. Pun not intended. :lol:
> 
> My boss is a farmer - says its a right pain in the ar$e to maintain a firearms cert (although shotgun a little easier :confused1: ) - says they treat him with quite a lot of .... I suppose suspicion is the word. The guy is a farmer with a LOT of land... says that any time their is a gun related crime they come chapping his door.
> 
> ...


nope, if there is a hint of a rifle crime round here i get a knock. i got the upgrade originally when i had to hand back my live fire pistols after dunblaine. they said i could get a shotgun ticket instead or if i didn't accept that they would give me a class 1 firearms ticket instead...

it wasn't so bad when i was in cambridgeshire cos there were more gun holders in my street that people who didn't have guns but northampton town is a little different...


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

rs007 said:


> My Dad brought me up with a healthy respect for airguns and firearms, started me on .177 when I must have been 5 or 6, then on to .22 and some tasty home made firearms back when law wasnt so strict (my dad is a skillfull engineer). All gone now of course.
> 
> I was quite good too, my dad used to line up paracetamol tablets at the bottom of the garden for us to hit. One of my best was shooting a bumble bee in flight (cue the hippys coming in ripping my balls) at around 6-8 ft with a webley .22 pistol and a single hand grip :thumbup1:
> 
> Prob couldnt hit a cow in the ar$e with a shovel now, the government has practically wiped out all easy routes to get shooting legally while having little effect on actual gun crime :cursing:


Sounds like a similar respect my brother instructed through me mate. He was 20+ years older, so always looked up upon him as a father figure anyway.

I think the first gun he bought me was a .177 Gat when I was 8-9 years old, the old skool air pistols that could barely shoot through a piece of paper, you had to by push the massive silver barrel through the gun to cock it lol... He kept it in his house and let me use it in his garden.

Then he bought me a G10 BB pistol after that, I fcking loved that, I must have had 1000s of hours of fun in the garden shooting targets, and up the mountain cliffs shooting cans with that thing.

Then my bro bought me that Dianna classic .22 air rifle from a car boot sale - My first rifle! Think I was about 13 or so, I put every boy in my area to shame with that thing of beauty, it wasn't that powerful, but accurate as fcuk man!

He took me out with his shotgun soon after that, it almost blew my off my feet the first time firing it, I had a dead shoulder for like 2 days lol...!

Have had numerous airsoft/rifles in between those years, but those were my favourite memories. 

Same with you though, Ramsay, my brother brought me up with a healthy respect for firearms, and I've used and looked upon them with the same respect. My brother passed away in my late teens though, so got rid of them all after that - It just felt like our thing and didn't feel the same anymore.

I may apply for a shotgun licence at some point in the future for clay pigeon shooting down our local range, but we'll see I guess..


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Ahhh right - apologies on me jumping the gun. Pun not intended. :lol:


I think you had to bite the bullet and say sorry for that pun.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Ive got 3 guns a G10 repeater (its nice it fires darts, slugs and bbs)

And i have a smith and wesson replica, looks nice but it doesnt work anymore (fck knows why)

And a 2.2 rifle which is yonks old but still works very well indeed.

Its sad that these are illegal now as id like to buy some more.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> Ive got 3 guns a G10 repeater (its nice it fires darts, slugs and bbs)
> 
> And i have a smith and wesson replica, looks nice but it doesnt work anymore (fck knows why)
> 
> ...


in fact, i've still got my grandads webley mk 3 rifle. got to try and get some parts for it but it is a 1950's model. pellets are a pain too, because it is 5.6mm bore, not 5.5mm like modern euro .22 rifles.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> its not illigal to possess them in the uk, just to try and sell them....


It looks like you were right after all, and I was wrong - I found this footnote from an airsoft supplier

"The Act does not affect the possession of existing realistic imitation firearms and imitation firearms, but does prohibit the sale of existing realistic imitation firearms, or the modification or existing imitation firearms so that they would become realistic imitations."

So imitation firearms bought before 2006 are fine, but I suppose I was half right because those sourced afterward would not be legal to possess - which makes sense I suppose since all avenues to obtaining one after the act - buying, importing or making - are also outlawed.

So I guess the onus would be on the owner to prove they sourced the imitation firearm prior to the act coming into place...

Makes me wonder - if I resin cast a couple of tasty replicas (cough cough Aliens pulse rifle, Tommy Gun) how could they prove I didnt make them years ago?

Which means, theoretically, I have a defense if out in public with it; the act does not apply since I owned them before 2006.

Which kinda defeats the whole point since anyone who is going to get terrified because they think it is real, will get terrified regardless :lol:

What a farce.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> Ive got 3 guns a G10 repeater (its nice it fires darts, slugs and bbs)
> 
> And i have a smith and wesson replica, looks nice but it doesnt work anymore (fck knows why)
> 
> ...


Dont think any of those will be illegal Tiger? Maybe the airgun if it is above 12ft lb - which unless it has been modded is prob unlikely.

Remember the G10, never had one though - I suppose it could be mistaken for a firearm at a glance cos of the styling, but its already in your possession so not illegal anyway...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ANYHOOOO

Thread at risk of dying in its tracks, so time for a switch of direction.

What a lovely weapon :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Someone mentioned the FAMAS earlier? Nice piece of kit even if it is French. Fires standard 5.56 NATO ammunition, bull-pup design (like the SA80 on both counts except this works :lol: ) - basically the magazine and workings are behind the handgrip, allowing for a long enough barrel to maintain accuracy, yet shortening the overall length of the rifle quite drastically. Mag capacity of 25 rounds on the original version, or 30 on the newest version.

Nice.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

God damn I'd love to fire a load through that one.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

SH!T SH!T SH!T

BACK THE FVCK UP!!!!!!!

[obi-wan voice]

These are not the pictures you are looking for

[/obi-wan voice]


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rs007 said:


> WARNING - THIS THREAD STARTS WITH A LONG RANT - IF YOU CANT READ ANYMORE THAN TWO SENTENCES WITHOUT ACCOMPANYING PICTURES, THEN JOG ON!!!


i stoped reading at this point.... can some one just gimi the jist? lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rs007 said:


> God damn I'd love to fire a load through that one.


its ok i dnt want the jist any more.... started reading again at this point


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Oh my, what a cracking pair of Glocks!!!!

The Glock is an outstanding pistol, produced in a nubmer of different calibres, it always has a great mag capacity due to double rowing of the rounds. Although this can make the grip chunky and not so well suited to smaller hands - look how the model in the pic is struggling to handle the full girth of it. Extended mags are also produced too and are very popular.

It is a common misconception tho, that the Glock is the "plastic pistol" and invisible on X-Ray - it is in fact still largely metal, the slide, barrel, and most of the workings are indeed metal and will show up on any X-ray. Uncle RS will keep you right, :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Oh my, what a cracking pair of Glocks!!!!
> 
> The Glock is an outstanding pistol, produced in a nubmer of different calibres, it always has a great mag capacity due to double rowing of the rounds. Although this can make the grip chunky and not so well suited to smaller hands - look how the model in the pic is struggling to handle the full girth of it. Extended mags are also produced too and are very popular.
> 
> It is a common misconception tho, that the Glock is the "plastic pistol" and invisible on X-Ray - it is in fact still largely metal, the slide, barrel, and most of the workings are indeed metal and will show up on any X-ray. Uncle RS will keep you right, :thumbup1:


wow good info! any more pics of Glock's i am fascinated with them now...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> wow good info! any more pics of Glock's i am fascinated with them now...


Hey Jim, always willing to help a fellow enthusiast.

Here are a cracking pair of Glocks in action. See how they shake with each shot :whistling:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Big gun muhahahaha 




Probly the best sounding gun


----------

